# speedport w101 wlan-stick treiber



## meik19081999 (5. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute 
Habe heute den Treiber für den speedport w101 wlan-stick gesucht für win7 64bit finde aber nichts und habe nur etwas gelesen das dieser stick nicht mit win7 geht
Ist das so oder kann man da was machen?
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## mattinator (5. Juni 2013)

Maximal mit den Vista-Treibern versuchen: https://hilfe.telekom.de/hsp/cms/co...k;jsessionid=B0285E43E206172EA074C9939F29908D. Hab allerdings wenig Hoffnung, beim W100-Stick hatte ich auch keinen Win7-64-er Treiber gefunden.


----------

